# Failed LCD screen replacement on HTC 6900 cell phone



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi. I opened my HTC 6900 Touch Smartphone and replaced the LCD screen (I got from eBay), following the instructions per youtube. It seemed to go smoothly. But when powered up, the new screen is black. Power, sound, and buttons light up, but no LCD screen display at all. I switched back to the broken screen, with the same results> all black. How do I know if the new screen is bad, or if I did something wrong? Need advice ASAP please! Thanks, ...Rose


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

roseillus

When you shop things from e-bay there is no guarantee that the items you buy are what they say they are. When you bought the LCD you got it "as is" so there is no way to test it if its bad or to return it. LCD's are super fragile the slightest hit will render it in the garbage bin, you're best bet would be is to bring it to a service center and then decide if its worth fixing it.


----------



## roseillus (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the response. I contacted the eBay seller saying the replacement scrreen was bad, and they said I can return the item for a refund, which I did (still waiting to see if I get the refund). In the meantime, I bought another really cheap exact phone from eBay which had a scruffed up case, and took the working screen from that one. So my phone is as good as new now, with a new volume button, stylus, and lcd screen. I'm all good. Thanks.


----------

